# Gigabyte 890FXA-UD7 Review



## The Sorcerer (Jun 26, 2010)

With AMD and other motherboard manufacturers gearing up and replacing AMD 7xx chipset boards with the newer 8xx chipset board, the enthusiast crowd are going to see newer boards and newer features like cooling, bios and proprietary software/hardware features, overclocking potential alongwith the usual major/minor upgrades that come with the chipset. When you are a skilled overclocker with a lot of experience, you don't mind spending as long as you get everything that you're paying for and the board is able to satisfy you by squeezing out every drop of frequency bump to get good benchmark scores.
*img693.imageshack.us/img693/6987/introshot890fxaud7.jpg​
Gigabyte 890FXA-UD7 Rev 2.0 is the new flagship board that will "take the torch" from the previous predecessor. This is a new board with a new chipset, so not will not only see the performance/features of the board, but also the performance/features of the chipset.

Right from the start, AMD wants to put their hands on every price segment and every type of user (even with specific needs) as much as they can- in processors, chipsets and graphic cards. AMD processors still has a long way to go as far as high end users/enthusiasts are concerned, but after the release of x6 processors satisfies a particular crowd who need a processor which can ace in multi-threaded applications.

 AMD as usual grabs people's attention who keep an eye out for price~performance ratio and entices them with major/minor expandability options and features, but the price of the board differs between series and models due to the same expandability options and features. Some of these expandibility options are native to the AMD chipsets, whereas few are standalone(for example the NEC chip that lets the consumers use 2x USB 3.0 devices and the J micron chip that supports two extra sata 3 Gb/s ports) add-on/features by putting a chip.

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/2691/chipsetfeaturecompariso.png​But speaking of desktop chipsets:
After reading the table above, only difference is manufacturing process, support only for AM3 (and DDR3) supposed and the SATA3 connectors. There's no radical difference between the 2 generations on the table. The only significant difference is the native sata 6Gb/s support, IMMOU support that benefits virtualisation and the core unlock option which replaces ACC. Companies have already released BIOS updates for x6 processors to be compatible most of their 7xx chipset boards. Even when referring to certain not-so-old 7xx chipset boards with updated model/ newer rev versions of boards from the respected manufacturers, it comes with a pre-flashed bios that supports x6 out of the box.

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/2479/northbridge890fxaud7.th.jpg*img101.imageshack.us/img101/1050/sb890fxaud7.th.jpg​
Therefore if you're not going to use/need Sata 6Gb/s native support, will not require IOMMU support (helps in virtualization) and don't have any reason to use the automatic core unlocker, its practically a 790FX chipset.

---------- Post added at 04:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 AM ----------

*Specs, packaging and contents*
*img97.imageshack.us/img97/7870/specs890ud7.png

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/4295/front890fxaud7.th.jpg*img696.imageshack.us/img696/9042/rear890fxaud7.th.jpg*img717.imageshack.us/img717/5031/velcroshot890fxaud7.th.jpg​The UD7 comes in a very big glittery box  with the explanation about Gigabyte's features. However most of the  explanations are repeated on almost all sides of the box. Manufacturers  should (and can) spare atleast one side of the box to mention the basic  specifications and contents.

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/1873/boxfront890fxaud7.th.jpg

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/4445/boxopen890fxaud7.th.jpg*img532.imageshack.us/img532/9794/boardaccess890fxaud7.th.jpg

*img37.imageshack.us/img37/3082/accessorries890fxaud7.th.jpg​The packaging is made so that people can  see the board without removing the box but at a price. It was odd not to  see any anti-static bag protecting the motherboard. The silent pipe was  kept over the board and a separate box which had the accessories and  the manual was kept below. Other than that, the packaging does a decent  job protecting the board from any possible damage, especially since  courier companies are notorious and crude when it comes to package  handling.

The boards comes with some interesting contents. Other than the bear  essentials (I/O plate, "Gigabyte" and "dolby" stickers, installation and  user's manual, sata2, ide cables & the driver disk), 2 crossfire  bridges, a dual e-sata pcie slot connector with a 4 pin molex, a  molex-to-2x sata power connector and 2 sata-to-esata connectors are  provided in a pack. This is set will be very use also to those who need  esata connectors. A very handy bundle and something good if included in  the mainstream models. Yet, being a premium product, there's no sata  6Gb/s cables.

Gigabyte supplied a northbridge add-on known as "silent-pipe" and a  small pack containing thermal paste and 2 screws (not spare). Most of  the users stick to air cooling, therefore one can remove the waterblock  from the northbridge sink and attach the silentpipe. More explanation  about the silentpipe as we progress ahead.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 26, 2010)

*layout*
*img443.imageshack.us/img443/1984/layoutdoodle890fxaud7.th.png*img443.imageshack.us/img443/2531/layoutwithwcsink890fxau.th.jpg*img121.imageshack.us/img121/871/layoutwithsilentpipe890.th.jpg*img339.imageshack.us/img339/64/layoutwithoutsinks890fx.th.jpg*img692.imageshack.us/img692/8933/dsc02358c.th.jpg​ Keep this in mind that this board is an xl-atx form  factor motherboard which measures 32.5cm x24.4 cm, about 2 cm longer  than an atx form factor so that the manufacturer can squeeze in one more  slot.

  Currently its not widely used form-factor and most of the pc cases  cannot be installed with this board as it was not possible even on a  Lian Li a70f high tower case because of the motherboard plate support  bar. So one can expect that such xl-atx "certified" cases will be  available at a premium price.

*img580.imageshack.us/img580/7861/topleft890fxaud7.th.jpg*img109.imageshack.us/img109/3029/topright890fxaud7.th.jpg
*img203.imageshack.us/img203/9489/bottomleft890fxaud7.th.jpg*img44.imageshack.us/img44/9292/bottomright890fxaud7.th.jpg​ 
 By the looks of the board, it is pretty much maintains the same basic  layout except the multiple pcie slots and silentpipe.
*img683.imageshack.us/img683/5395/wcsink890fxaud7.th.jpg*img413.imageshack.us/img413/2889/sinkwithwcaddonside890f.th.jpg​ The board's heatsink has a heatpipe  connecting the MOSFET sink that protects the solid caps, MOSFETs and the  VRM to the northbridge with a removable watercooling block and a low  profile southbridge sink. They are all secured by springs on the rear.

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/9356/sinkwithspaddonside890f.th.jpg*img155.imageshack.us/img155/1506/silentpiperearview890fx.th.jpg*img404.imageshack.us/img404/2720/silentpipesink890fxaud7.th.jpg
*img263.imageshack.us/img263/880/wc890fxaud7.th.jpg​ The waterblock can be replaced with a large passive  sink with 2 heatpipes . The silent pipe design helps to dissipate heat  from the northbridge and vents the heat through the pci slot. Thermal  paste needs to be applied between the watercooling/silentpipe attachment  to the the northbridge area. But one will have to make sure they put a  small amount of the paste. Watercooling is not done by many as most  prefer a good heatsink compared to a watcooling unit which has its own  share of hassle, high cost and maintenance.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 26, 2010)

As this "might" be a good solution to dissipate heat, it does come with  few quirks. The screws that came to secure the attachment are small and  weak. One will have to take little care than usual when securing the 4  screws.
*img18.imageshack.us/img18/6658/mountingholeheader890fx.jpg​  Because of the size of this sink, it blocks one  of the holes and covers up the NB_FAN header. Make sure you secure that  screw mount before installing the silentpipe. The same applies for  northbridge header but the header could have been placed away from the  silent pipe. Silent pipe does not block the front audio headers.

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/5135/idebuttons890fxaud7.th.jpg​  As a norm for high end boards- power, reset  and clear CMOS button is provided, followed by IDE and floppy. One  would doubt why would anyone who can afford a high end hardware use a  IDE and floppy. It time to move on and its about time for high end AMD  boards to drop the idea of using IDE/floppy/serial/LPT connectors and  headers. Removing them will also aid in making a better layout. Even if  Gigabyte's goal was to provided maxmum support, why is there a single  keyboard/mouse ps2 connector rather than two? Gigabyte could always use  the right angled IDE slot and remove the rest, which will still  significantly help in making a better layout.
*img176.imageshack.us/img176/971/dimm.th.jpg​  During the installation, minor layout changes can  be seen. The length of this formfactor is same as atx but the DIMM slot  was bit away so that one can use the second blue DIMM slot. Though it  still blocks one slot, most likely this shouldn't be the case in the  future.

*img130.imageshack.us/img130/9135/pcislots890fxaud7.th.jpg​  The board comes with 6 pcie (2 x16s, 2 x8s  and 2 x4s) and a pci slot. CD_IN, S/PDIF_IN and out headers are provided  next to the slots. Below, COM, LPT, USB, 1394 and front panel headers  are provided.

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/5626/chips890fxaud7.th.jpg​  Gigabyte uses Jmicron JMB362 host  controller, with an NEC chip that powers up 2 usb 3.0, couple of realtek  8111D for the ethernet and the ALC889 audio codec chip, like the  790FXTA-UD5.

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/1525/debugled890fxaud7.th.jpg​  As a standard in UD7 series, the board comes  with a debug LED. For the newbies, Gigabyte has given a list of error  codes in their manual.
*img42.imageshack.us/img42/998/iopanel890fxaud7.jpg​ 
  The I/O connectors are the same that usually comes with newer  mainstream-to-high end models. 6 USB 2.0, 1 keyboard ps/2 and mouse  port, an SDPIF optical and coaxil connector, 2 esata/USB combo  connector, dual gigabit lan, 2 USB 3.0 marked in blue and the the 6  audio ports. Do note that if you connect the dual e-sata pci slot, you  get 2 more expandability options. Some wouldn't mind a single ps/2 port,  others (especially those who are only upgrading their  processor-motherboard-ram combo) would find this as a minor  inconvenience.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 26, 2010)

*Bios features*
   The board comes with the same bios features as certain newer  low-end-to-mid-end boards. Award bios with 2 Bios chips.
    At the end of the day no matter how good/expensive a board,  processor,chipset and the cooling is, its not going to be useful or  shine in performance if its not pushed to its potential by the user. But  does the board have all the needed tweaking options for the  skilled/newbie overclocks and hardware enthusiasts?

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/7159/maino.th.jpg*img23.imageshack.us/img23/7087/f9systeminfo.th.jpg


*img32.imageshack.us/img32/7701/mitc.th.jpg*img706.imageshack.us/img706/4572/sysvoltage2.th.jpg​ 
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/2623/dramconfig.th.jpg *img534.imageshack.us/img534/6452/dramconfig2.th.jpg
*img149.imageshack.us/img149/2129/advbiosfeatures.th.jpg *img33.imageshack.us/img33/6411/integratedperipherals.th.jpg

*img96.imageshack.us/img96/4590/pchealthstatus2.th.jpg *img156.imageshack.us/img156/859/profilesave.th.jpg​


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 26, 2010)

*Test setup and Benchmarks*
*img41.imageshack.us/img41/472/testsetup.png​ 3D Mark Vantage
*img704.imageshack.us/img704/7403/3dmarkv890fxud7.png​ 
3D Mark 06
*img62.imageshack.us/img62/6094/3dmark0580fxud7.png​ 
Call of Juarez
*img411.imageshack.us/img411/1752/coj890fxaud7.png​ 
Dirt 2
*img52.imageshack.us/img52/6031/dirt3890fxaud7.png​ 
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.- Call of Pripyat
*img16.imageshack.us/img16/5465/copo.png*img534.imageshack.us/img534/4926/stal790.png

Winrar
*img638.imageshack.us/img638/8758/winrar393890fxaud7.png

x264 Benchmark
*img691.imageshack.us/img691/2016/x264890fxaud7.png​ 
*Wishlist and conclusion*

    High end future-ready motherboards (or any such hardware) will usually  come at a premium when its new. People who will buy such hardware will  not usually see the product keeping "How much would this board cost?"  question in mind but rather ask themselves "What will I get from this  board if I pay so much money?". Gigabyte said that their retail price is  Rs. 19,999. Keeping the hardware enthusiasts' point of view, here's the  wishlist:
    # SATA3 cables.
    # More onboard features will be helpful for enthusiasts if they use this  board for benchmarking/extreme overclocking. For example multimeter  readout points for voltages (processor, rams, GPU and northbridge).

    To show the difference between the stock and the overclocked  performance, I've overclocked the 550BE to 3.8 ghz and ran vantage.
    *img638.imageshack.us/img638/9599/vantageresult.th.png
    This board will shine for sure with a good processor and resources for  extreme (Dry Ice/liquid nitrogen) overclocking with a 4 way crossfire  setup. But if one is such an enthusiast, then they will the same  approach with many low-to-mid end boards as well. With the right tools,  skills and with proper dedication, one can make good benchmark with this  board.
    ---------------------
    The good:
    # E-sata pci slot with molex connector with e-sata-to-sata cable. Very  useful for people who want to swap data with another Internal harddrive  but would like to hotswap it.
    # Silent pipe concept is good and works especially when a proper case  airflow is followed.
    ---------------------
    The bad:
    # Layout needs some work. Silentpipe is just too close for comfort with  the graphic card if installed on the first pcie x16 slot.
    # Screws which are used for attaching water cooling block/silent to the  northbridge are small and weak.
    ---------------------
    The annoying:
    # Cases that can house xl-atx form factor are not easily available. Such  cases being as expensive as the motherboards is another part of the  story.
    # Once the northbridge fan header is connected and the silent pipe is  attached, the wire touches the silentpipe. Silentpipe does tend to get  warm on load.
    # One of the motherboard mounting holes will not be directly accessible  once silent pipe is installed. Every time you need to remove/fasten the  screws, silent pipe needs to be removed. If one is going for a 4 way  crossfire setup inside a case, its best to secure the board to the case.
    # Will be nice if Gigabyte provided the thermal paste meant for the  waterblock/silentpipe add-on in a syringe. This way the remaining paste  can be preserved properly and used later.
    # A frequent layout issue with DIMM slots. Once a large heatsink is  installed, it blocks the first 2 DIMM slots.
    --------------------
    The redundant:
    # Highly unlikely that a person who can afford such a board  4  mid-to-high end graphic cards and rams armed to the teeth with large  enough enclosure keeping the entire system under favourable temperature  that he would use LPT/COM/FDD/IDE connectors.
    ---------------------
    If someone asks me "Would I recommend this board for a 4 way crossfire  setup?", I would say to see what Intel has to offer before making such  decisions especially for this price. Its not a suprising/shocking  conclusion. Overclockers/hardware enthusiasts/buyers who would usually  spend such money on a board (Gigabyte X58A-UD3H/UD5/UD7) will most  likely keep intel LGA 1366 i7 setups as an option. If for any reason one  has to go for an AMD rig and a 4 way crossfire setup at the same time,  this is the board that is that can let you do so and it will not  disappoint you. Its one of those boards that reminds you of gourmet  burgers with a large chunk of meat and vegetables stuffed between 2 buns  & a large toothpick holding them together viz. simply great but a  lot to chew on.


----------

